# Creatures of Habit



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering what sort of habits your Havs have, that are sometimes not noticed right away? When I go up the stairs with Molly , she will always,(10,000 out of 10,000 times) run up the RIGHT hand side of the stairs along with me. Wonder why.? It's not like I'm on the left, I always go up the middle? Mind-boggling. :ear:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The boys will always walk on the sidewalk or edge of the driveway to and then they cut into the grass to find a potty space. But, then there are times they head right into the grass during the day.

Guess they do not want their feet wet/cold sometimes.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django always runs upstairs when it's time to go to bed and waits on the first landing to make sure we are right behind. he waits at the foot of the bed until i lay his fav. blanket on the bed, then he hops on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Just wondering what sort of habits your Havs have, that are sometimes not noticed right away? When I go up the stairs with Molly , she will always,(10,000 out of 10,000 times) run up the RIGHT hand side of the stairs along with me. Wonder why.? It's not like I'm on the left, I always go up the middle? Mind-boggling. :ear:


You obviously haven't spent time with ladies in the ladies' room... we almost alway choose the same stall if we can.ound:

Seriously, though, one of Kodi's more endearing habits is that while he's working, if he's really concentrating on what I'm saying, he sits with his left paw in the air. Don't know why, just always does!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie does stairs with her sholder touching the wall, whichever side is the wall side. She sleeps in the window sill at home. She is in one window and the cat is in the other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie does stairs with her sholder touching the wall, whichever side is the wall side. She sleeps in the window sill at home. She is in one window and the cat is in the other.


Oh, We want a photo of THAT!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen, would love to see Kodi's paw in the air...that is so cute..and Lucile, we do need a photo of Rosie and the cat in the window!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Every morning, as soon as we let him out of his room, Eli runs to the landing at the top of the stairs and roles over on his back for a belly rub. Usually DH is up first and let's him out of his room. Eli runs to the landing and flops over for a long rub. Then, Eli will wait for me outside of my bedroom. As soon as I open the door he runs for the landing and flops over again. He repeats this with my son and daughter. By the time he's done, he's gotten four very good belly rubs. He usually snoozes in the same place, which I think is strategic, because there's a lot of traffic on our stairs and he just happens to sleep belly up just in case we want to make a pit stop for a quick rub.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Jax likes his "babies" to be in the same place at all times. He has 3 unstuffables animals, a skunk, a squirrel, and a raccoon. He has a special place on the floor for each one. I usually don't touch them but when I go to vaccum I pick them up and put them back in the toy bucket. As soon as he realizes that they have been moved he will go and get them out of the toy bucket and take them back to their appointed spot on the floor, skunk under the dining room table, squirrel between the living and dining rooms and raccoon in the very middle of the living room floor. I have even tried to hide them at the bottom of the bucket with other toys on top and he will take everything out of the bucket to get to his babies and then takes them and delivers them to their special spot on the floor. If he and Maddux are playing with them as soon as they are finished he will put each one back where it belongs on the floor (not in the toy bucket). Obviously, this is not something that he was taught - but it is very funny and sweet to watch him. He loves his babies


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Moe's Gram said:


> Jax likes his "babies" to be in the same place at all times. He has 3 unstuffables animals, a skunk, a squirrel, and a raccoon. He has a special place on the floor for each one. I usually don't touch them but when I go to vaccum I pick them up and put them back in the toy bucket. As soon as he realizes that they have been moved he will go and get them out of the toy bucket and take them back to their appointed spot on the floor, skunk under the dining room table, squirrel between the living and dining rooms and raccoon in the very middle of the living room floor. I have even tried to hide them at the bottom of the bucket with other toys on top and he will take everything out of the bucket to get to his babies and then takes them and delivers them to their special spot on the floor. If he and Maddux are playing with them as soon as they are finished he will put each one back where it belongs on the floor (not in the toy bucket). Obviously, this is not something that he was taught - but it is very funny and sweet to watch him. He loves his babies


Sounds like a dog who knows what he wants...so cute..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well today they won't cooperate as usual. Can't get them both asleep. Josie saw a bird and was going to check it out. The last picture is my office. Rosie wants in that window; but it is 2nd story and I won't let her in it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Rosie and Josie are both darling Lucile...I love the photos!! I know what you mean they won't cooperate sometimes..lol. Today the cat Holly Noel took over Sir Winston's crate, usually only Lady Mia is allowed, but could not get a good photo...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sir Winston shares with one and all!*

Yes, sometimes he lets the cat sleep in his crate, the one behind him (black) is Lady Mia's crate...when she isn't using his..








AND you can see the cat's bed in the background...empty...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Just wondering what sort of habits your Havs have, that are sometimes not noticed right away? When I go up the stairs with Molly , she will always,(10,000 out of 10,000 times) run up the RIGHT hand side of the stairs along with me. Wonder why.? It's not like I'm on the left, I always go up the middle? Mind-boggling. :ear:


Bumi does the same thing when he goes down to the basement. He always uses the right side (to go both up and down).

He goes 'round and 'round about 15 times to poop. You know he is going to do #2 when he starts going in circles.

Every time (100% of the times) you give Bumi a treat he'll set it down, put his front down, butt up in the air and wags his tail at it, then proceeds to throw it in the air and bark at it like it is alive. It is the cuttest thing!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Moe's Gram said:


> Jax likes his "babies" to be in the same place at all times. He has 3 unstuffables animals, a skunk, a squirrel, and a raccoon. He has a special place on the floor for each one. I usually don't touch them but when I go to vaccum I pick them up and put them back in the toy bucket. As soon as he realizes that they have been moved he will go and get them out of the toy bucket and take them back to their appointed spot on the floor, skunk under the dining room table, squirrel between the living and dining rooms and raccoon in the very middle of the living room floor. I have even tried to hide them at the bottom of the bucket with other toys on top and he will take everything out of the bucket to get to his babies and then takes them and delivers them to their special spot on the floor. If he and Maddux are playing with them as soon as they are finished he will put each one back where it belongs on the floor (not in the toy bucket). Obviously, this is not something that he was taught - but it is very funny and sweet to watch him. He loves his babies


Jax has a touch of OCD, does he??! ound: That is FUNNY!

Lucile - it is great seeing photos of your 'kids'!

Flynn - such a sweetheart, Sir W is!

Great stories, everyone!

Whenever DH or I sit in the recliner in the living room to read the paper, Augie comes and sits until the footrest goes up, then up he jumps, licks ears until we tell him 'enough lickies' and then settles across our lap, with his arms resting on the arm of the chair - every time, same routine. I love it when he does this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, even if you can't get them perched together pretty, Lucile, the pix are adorable! And Rosie's coat has grown back beautifully!

Flynn, SW is just living up to his gentlemanly name!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> He goes 'round and 'round about 15 times to poop. You know he is going to do #2 when he starts going in circles.


We call that "the potty dance!":biggrin1:


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever Baxter gets a treat or a doggie chew he runs as fast as he can from the kitchen (where we keep these things) to the rug that sits in front of the front door. He won't eat or chew on any treat untill he is at his rug. 

I can't say I mind, untill somebody shows up and I have to kick all the leftover chewy things away in order to open the door. And when I do such a horrible thing, Baxter gives me a baleful look and patiently puts his things back on the rug.......while the visitor is there. So that we have to kick it all out of the way again to let them leave. Silly boy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn Sir Winston is beautiful. How large is he? I don't have any crates, my babies just sleep where ever they want and at night they end up in the bed, Rosie at my back and Josie Wales at my feet. Rosie does have a habit of smelling our breath. She will almost fight you for food, so if she smells it on our breath, she begins to look for it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper will not get into his bed until everyone in the pack is in theirs. He patrols the upstairs landing until we are al in. 

At dinner time... The minute I reach for their food...Jasper goes and circles around a chair and then lies under the table and waits for his food to thaw. 

Cash of course runs and gets squirrel anytime any one comes to the door... But we noticed that from day one. The other thing Cash does that I love... Is when he is on your lap and you are petting him, if you stop, he nudges your hand to continue.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Flynn Sir Winston is beautiful. How large is he? I don't have any crates, my babies just sleep where ever they want and at night they end up in the bed, Rosie at my back and Josie Wales at my feet. Rosie does have a habit of smelling our breath. She will almost fight you for food, so if she smells it on our breath, she begins to look for it.


Thanks Lucile, he is about 16 lbs now. he is about 16 inches tall...he looks like a Shih Tzu except his nose is not as smushed looking...he is square looking and his coat was much prettier before Lady Mia started chewing it all over...she loves to 'flea bite" his neck and he loves that..but lots of matting now.. 
Yes Lady Mia does the smell the breath and why can't I find that food thing..she is an eater...Sir Winston is not..or was not, he will eat what he wants one morsel at a time.. but now...? Nope, got to get it all before SHE does..LOL.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Jasper will not get into his bed until everyone in the pack is in theirs. He patrols the upstairs landing until we are al in.
> 
> At dinner time... The minute I reach for their food...Jasper goes and circles around a chair and then lies under the table and waits for his food to thaw.
> 
> Cash of course runs and gets squirrel anytime any one comes to the door... But we noticed that from day one. The other thing Cash does that I love... Is when he is on your lap and you are petting him, if you stop, he nudges your hand to continue.


Awww, your boys are both so cute, Missy!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack knows when it is Sunday morning. Normally we fed the beasties and let them out to do their business. They wander about until we call them in. Nessie usually likes to stay out. 

Not on Sunday morning. Sunday morning is Dunkin Donuts day. We go, get donuts and such, and have a nice time reading the paper. Whoever is up first goes. Jack and Nessie just know it is time for Duuunnnkin Doooonuts! (It's worth the trip!) I have to boot them out of the house for potty breaks, they beat me back in, and lurk by the garage door. How do they know? Do I give off a munchkin vibe? Or a 'I need caffeine' vibe?

A stale one-day old munchkin makes their week. The ride to Dunkin Donuts is fun with two quivering, excited, barking, and drooling dogs. They get their munchkins and calmness reigns for the ride home. (And I have my caffeine.)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL I have so enjoyed reading all of these funny little quirks!
Every morning I open the front door and Whimsy goes and gets her toys and lines them up on the threshold. She sits with them and watches the world go by just waiting for something to bark at. ( yes she has mostly the same exact toy... the only kind she plays with and I have bought several in different colors)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Loving all the stories and pictures! I mentioned this in a different post but Ceylon, every day when I come home and I am sitting on the couch, will jump up onto the back of the couch and then he paws at my hair and then rolls around on the back of my head lol.

Also, his most favorite place to be is my bed (he's not allowed in my bedroom unless I am there) but only if I'm there too lol. So for instance when I am getting ready for work in the morning and I've forgotten something in my bedroom, the instant I open the door to my room he is on my bed looking at me as if to say, oh come on mom, let's go back to bed!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach has his "special" monkey that he loves with abandon. But before he can love it, he takes his lifeless stuffingless donkey and thrashes it like nobody's business. Then sets it in the right place, brings the monkey over and lays it on the donkey in just the right position and then has his way with the both of them. Not sure if it's his version of a Ménage à trois or what but we find it pretty hilarious.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lkwilson said:


> Coach has his "special" monkey that he loves with abandon. But before he can love it, he takes his lifeless stuffingless donkey and thrashes it like nobody's business. Then sets it in the right place, brings the monkey over and lays it on the donkey in just the right position and then has his way with the both of them. Not sure if it's his version of a Ménage à trois or what but we find it pretty hilarious.


Oh my goodness! The image in my head cracked me up almost to tears!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> LOL I have so enjoyed reading all of these funny little quirks!
> Every morning I open the front door and Whimsy goes and gets her toys and lines them up on the threshold. She sits with them and watches the world go by just waiting for something to bark at. ( yes she has mostly the same exact toy... the only kind she plays with and I have bought several in different colors)


You know, I love ALL the Havs on the Forum, but I have to say, I think Whimsy is one of the prettiest little girls I've ever seen!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> Coach has his "special" monkey that he loves with abandon. But before he can love it, he takes his lifeless stuffingless donkey and thrashes it like nobody's business. Then sets it in the right place, brings the monkey over and lays it on the donkey in just the right position and then has his way with the both of them. Not sure if it's his version of a Ménage à trois or what but we find it pretty hilarious.


ound: These stories just get better and better!!

Karen, I agree about Whimsy! She is soooo feminine looking - I'll bet *she *never needs a butt bath! :biggrin1: 
Evelyn, what are those toys of different colors, but the same, lined up at the door? They look like sausages in colored wrappers!

Such cute stories - Cash and Squirrel, Jack and Nessie with Munchkins on Sundays - although I had to look it up to see what those were!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we need a video of Coach!!! and also of dunkin donuts run with Jask and Nessie!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

krandall said:


> We call that "the potty dance!":biggrin1:


I thought of this last night when I was watching Mo turn her circles in the yard and started giggling. I'm sure the neighbors thought I was nuts.:biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*How Much Fun They Are*

Good idea of Dave's to ask about the little habits our fur babies have. Like Karen, impossible not to love them all.

Keeper's little special is undoing the damage done the night before when he's in bed when some grownup puts all his toys back in the toy box. That's okay--except for the cigar chew toy. First thing, it comes OUT with a look that says 'obviously you don't know proper placement of my stuff'. Here he is with his impersonation of Winston Churchill.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks about Whimsy! LOL ..no..we would never ever need a butt bath..heaven forbid! LOL
Linda...The toys are by "petstages" The brown is a monkey and the other is a mouse. She also has a zebra. She has 5 of them.2 for outside and 3 for inside play.I can never get her to play with other toys hardly at all and she has at least 10 others
.here is a little about them.
Innovative design replaces typical stuffing found in plush toys with two squeakers
No Stuffing = Safer Plush Toy 
Two squeakers with different sounds signal playtime! 
Squeakers keep their form even if squeaker if punctured 
Rigid stability in middle keeps shape 
Monkey is perfectly sized for small or mini size breeds 
Multiple plush textures keeps dog’s interest 
Great shape that is easy to carry and toss

I'm loving these stories! LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

That's Coach's Monkey!! (don't tell Whimsey, the thought of it might scar her for life). The shape is... ummm let's just say suitable... 

These stories are all great, the different habits are just amazing. 

I will try to get a video of the magic moment and post it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL Laura...I won't tell Whimsy..she would be mortified!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Would the video be x rated?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah , we want a porno. ound: Great stories everyone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just thought of one more Cash story. We call Cash a sandbag cause he is just a mush, who you can pretty much do anything to and it does not bother him, no fuss,no growling,no whining. The one exception to this is if he woken up by feet under the blankets when he sleeping on top of the bed If he is moved by me or dh's feet he will snap up right from a deep sleep and growl. We have tested this, hands under the blankets don't bother him, nor does picking him up and moving him to his bed. But touch him lightly with a blanket covered foot and he freaks. We feel so bad when it happens.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Missy ,you're so cruel. I'm calling SPCA. I hear ya , Molly does the same. She unfortunately likes my side because I hardly move once asleep. Gwen on the other hand is like a Jack-in-the-box. The abuse we put our dogs through. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm. When Fred poops on my deck instead of taking the extra steps to get to the yard, is that a habit? Or is he just being a lazy bad furkid?!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Not a havanese but the lone remaining chicken. ***** desimated my hen house. Anyway, she is spoiled. I let her out everymorning and she follows me to the back door for her Ritz crackers. The other one is Rosie's favorite stance--begging for food.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Another funny thing about Ceylon is, he HATES being wet. He doesn't mind GETTING wet, he just hates BEING wet, if you know what I mean. Also, apparently he's gotten enough baths to know what a towel is for: a couple of weeks ago when we went to the beach on the coast of Washington, my friends were getting ready to go surfing so one of them put her towel down by her shoes on the sand. While they surfed, Cey and I played in the water for a bit (as I said, he doesn't mind GETTING wet). When he decided that he had had enough, he ran back to our stuff on the sand and rolled, and rolled, and rolled on the towel, trying to dry himself off!!! It ended up wet, and covered in sand!

He hates being wet, even from rain on a walk... he's always been this way lol! If there's no towel he will try desperately to dry himself off any way he can when we get home, by rolling on the carpet, running and jumping on the couch and rolling there, then running to the corner of the room and rolling there... it's pretty hilarious to watch although of course I always end up taking pity on him pretty quickly and catching him to dry him off properly lol!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> hmmm. When Fred poops on my deck instead of taking the extra steps to get to the yard, is that a habit? Or is he just being a lazy bad furkid?!


 Not my good ole Freddie. Just a habit ,once they do it once it becomes a habit unfortunately. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Too cute Lucile, does Rosie try to herd the chickens.?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was herding the chickens into the hen house before the ***** came along. Now the remaining chicken has decided not to be a victim to anything. She flogged Rosie and pecked her so bad that Rosie will not go around her at all. I can't even get Rosie to go out the back door is the chicken is there. But I have seen Rosie watching and plotting. I bet that Rosie will lose her fear pretty soon.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> Jack knows when it is Sunday morning. Normally we fed the beasties and let them out to do their business. They wander about until we call them in. Nessie usually likes to stay out.
> 
> Not on Sunday morning. Sunday morning is Dunkin Donuts day. We go, get donuts and such, and have a nice time reading the paper. Whoever is up first goes. Jack and Nessie just know it is time for Duuunnnkin Doooonuts! (It's worth the trip!) I have to boot them out of the house for potty breaks, they beat me back in, and lurk by the garage door. How do they know? Do I give off a munchkin vibe? Or a 'I need caffeine' vibe?
> 
> A stale one-day old munchkin makes their week. The ride to Dunkin Donuts is fun with two quivering, excited, barking, and drooling dogs. They get their munchkins and calmness reigns for the ride home. (And I have my caffeine.)


Makes me want to come over on Sunday Mornings....love your routine. Makes the week worthwhile. Enjoy


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Not a havanese but the lone remaining chicken. ***** desimated my hen house. Anyway, she is spoiled. I let her out everymorning and she follows me to the back door for her Ritz crackers. The other one is Rosie's favorite stance--begging for food.


Almost makes you want to bring the chicken inside...I hate *****!!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm loving all of these stories!

Momo loooooves being outside. She'll ring her bell quite often during the day so I'll let her out. Then, she'll either sit on the patio stones and surveys the (her) yard or lays in the grass, sunning herself. So, that being said, she likes to poop near the fence so it's out of her way, I'm guessing.

At night, she'll make sure that everyone is in bed before she'll settle down in her crate. During the day, she also waits in the bedroom until I get out of the bathroom area and then does the stare down with me until I make the first move and then she's a whirlwind of play.

When she gets her treats, she runs to her exercise pen and into her bed there to eat it. Then she runs to our bedroom to eat some of it there. Then she runs back to the expen and back and forth until it's finished. It's quite hilarious to watch.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute story Peach. Lucile that's hilarious.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is Ceylon after his bath. I've already dried him mostly off so he isn't as frantic as he would be if he were let loose when really wet, but this does show a tamed down version of what he does when he is wet lol! (sorry in advance that you have to watch it sideways - I keep forgetting that I can't rotate a video the same way I can a picture...)






Also, while on this topic, here he is at the beginning of his bath! Doesn't he look funny lol. Oh, and great news - he finally lasted an entire bath WHILE STILL taking occasional treats from me! Before, there had always been a point where he would get so stressed, he would refuse even the best treats by the end. It's great progress, IMO! 

(Hopefully pictures are working for me again...)










Nope, pictures still aren't working for me. Here's the link: http://heather.koyuk.net/puppy/August2011/AlienDog.jpg. If it doesn't work for you the first time you click on the link, click on the url in the title bar to highlight it, and then hit enter. Somehow that works for me, but accessing the page directly from this forum doesn't - - which is probably why my pictures won't work either


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

too cute Heather, thanks for that.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> too cute Heather, thanks for that.


It's probably mean of me to even think about doing this but I really do want to catch him on video one time when he really is wet. He does the same thing except sped up about 3x, and he completely rolls on whatever he is trying to dry himself on, and he doesn't stay in any one spot for more than a few seconds before jumping up and trying another spot hahaha. Maybe when I get my house cleaned up, some day when we come home after a walk in the rain or something


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hahaha, here is another funny thing that Ceylon does. -When I first got him, I was of course very, very careful to keep my floors picked up, and to keep everything out his reach that he could possibly chew/eat/etc. Now that Cey is older, and he only chews on things that are 'his' (for the most part, anyway lol!), our floors are usually pretty messy. Nothing dangerous of course - just things like sweaters and soccer gear that my daughter took off and forgot to put in her room, my shoes, leaves that were dragged in, random paper towels and such that Cey has already shredded, etc. All in all it adds up though, and of course Ceylon's toys are all mixed up in there as well. I mean, I try to clean it up every so often of course, which brings us to the funny part lol.

I have a friend arriving this week to spend a day or two with us so I finally (it was pretty messy) thoroughly picked up and vacuumed up the living room earlier tonight. Before I was even done vacuuming, Ceylon had already started dragging out his toys from their storage space under the coffee table - EVEN the toys that he NEVER plays with! Here he is just when I finished vacuuming, and he proceeded after that to continue to drag out every toy he has from under the table, even his balls which he never, ever plays with, and he scattered all of everything he 'owned' all over the living room lol! I guess he prefers living in clutter, to being clean hahaha.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Missy said:


> Jasper will not get into his bed until everyone in the pack is in theirs. He patrols the upstairs landing until we are al in.
> 
> At dinner time... The minute I reach for their food...Jasper goes and circles around a chair and then lies under the table and waits for his food to thaw.
> 
> Cash of course runs and gets squirrel anytime any one comes to the door... But we noticed that from day one. The other thing Cash does that I love... Is when he is on your lap and you are petting him, if you stop, he nudges your hand to continue.


I love the hand nudge. Sasha does that too.


----------

